# Good Day in the surf



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

The bite was on today I have 6 Bluefish,10 Gray Trout & 4 whiting in the surf today using cut Mullet.
A couple of double headers.


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

I know you do very well in the surf. Could you explain your rig and technique for those of us who only spend a week there each year? Much appreciated!


----------



## beady (Oct 25, 2008)

Nice catch Ron


----------



## rickyble (Apr 28, 2011)

Nice catch and good eating


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Ok I tie all my own rigs . I use a hi low rig meaning I tie 2 hooks to the rig via a dropper loop one above the other any where between 12 & 18" apart and a sinker tied in a loop on the bottom. I'm using a size #2 Gamakatsu hook S17 it's a super strong tarpon hook. I've caught 50 rays on that hook even being a small hook. Going to try & post a pic to give you an idea. If your ever down in Surfside I'm there pretty much everyday behind the Holiday inn. Stop by & say hello .


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

I also don't beleive in dead sticking. the rod is always in my hand not in a sand spike. i'm using a 10' CTS rod with a spinning reel with 30lb braid. I'm getting out there at least 75-100 yards and keeping constant pressure on the line. You always want you line tight so you can feel any little nibble. if i feel a bite I'll pull the line ever so slowly letting the fish think the bait is moving away hoping for him to grab it before it does. this time of year the water is still warm but is cooling down. I'd say in another 2-3 weeks the fishing should pick up. good luck guys. See you on the Beach.


----------



## surffishingsc (Mar 4, 2014)

Where for you park when fishing there? Is it safe to park at Holiday Inn. Is it better low or high tide?


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

Flytyingguy1 said:


> I also don't beleive in dead sticking. the rod is always in my hand not in a sand spike. i'm using a 10' CTS rod with a spinning reel with 30lb braid. I'm getting out there at least 75-100 yards and keeping constant pressure on the line. You always want you line tight so you can feel any little nibble. if i feel a bite I'll pull the line ever so slowly letting the fish think the bait is moving away hoping for him to grab it before it does. this time of year the water is still warm but is cooling down. I'd say in another 2-3 weeks the fishing should pick up. good luck guys. See you on the Beach.


Hey, Flytyingguy1, I very much appreciate your comments. Do you change baits much if they are not biting what you are throwing? Do you prefer the cut mullet over the live mullet and what kind of strips do you cut? Seems your rig is basically a river rig often discussed on here. Do you tie it with fluorcarbon? I think one of your posts mentioned using the Gulp baits? Have you had much success with them?


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Fluorocarbon in my opinion is a waste of money! I use it back home when fishing for Albies but down here its not worth it. The water isn't gin clear. Gulp I don't use here. I catch finger mullet in the cast net & depending on size I'll use a little piece. No need to put the whole mullet on the hook. I use a piece really no bigger than a quarter. I usually fillet the mullet & cut that fillet in half & if its a big one cut it in half again. If your bait is to big the pin fish just peck away from it.


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

Flytyingguy1 said:


> Fluorocarbon in my opinion is a waste of money! I use it back home when fishing for Albies but down here its not worth it. The water isn't gin clear. Gulp I don't use here. I catch finger mullet in the cast net & depending on size I'll use a little piece. No need to put the whole mullet on the hook. I use a piece really no bigger than a quarter. I usually fillet the mullet & cut that fillet in half & if its a big one cut it in half again. If your bait is to big the pin fish just peck away from it.


Thanks, again! You know in fresh water especially when bait fishing for trout, it is recommended to hide the hook. I realize the water is usually crystal clear. Is that not necessary at all for salt water? Do the fish not feel the metal and spit it out if it doesn't feel natural? Just asking! Really a novice at saltwater fishing even though I fish every year on vacation. Just picking the brains of the experts!


----------



## beady (Oct 25, 2008)

surffishingsc ........Do not park in the Holiday Inn Lot you will be towed fast like real fast....
Until the meters come dow for the winter it is $1.00 per hour to park there lol.....I will wait
til meters come down then park free......In Surfside every inch is parking meters lol........


----------



## surffishingsc (Mar 4, 2014)

When do meters come down?


----------



## FrankNC (Aug 31, 2014)

If i remember right last time i was there the lot at the pier, the meters are free after 6/7pm till next morning.


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

I guess the upped the price on those meters Walter said he paid $1.25 an hour!


----------



## beady (Oct 25, 2008)

*Never*



Flytyingguy1 said:


> I guess the upped the price on those meters Walter said he paid $1.25 an hour!


I would never give that Surfside beach town a nickel to park at a public beach lol......:beer:


----------



## Vlasi (Jul 20, 2014)

As a season ticket holder parking at Surfside Pier across the street is free.


----------

